# pkg bootstrap on FreeBSD 13.0 weirdness



## decuser (Apr 13, 2021)

Fresh install of FreeBSD 13, went to bootstrap pkg:


```
pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: No address record
Address resolution failed for http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE.
```

Then I tried again a few times, and low and behold it worked:


```
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
Installing pkg-1.16.3...
Extracting pkg-1.16.3: 100%
...
```

It seems like a website is busy message or increased timeout might be useful


----------



## tingo (Apr 13, 2021)

Nah, this happens from time to time, IME.
Simply ping pkg.freebsd.org until it answers, and you're good to go.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2021)

"No address record" means you're not online or your DNS server doesn't work (not configured correctly perhaps).


----------

